

Telegram bot that will get answers from real doctors - antorobin
https://www.icliniq.com/telegram/index

======
judemelancon
The licensing boards are going to burn you to the ground. Even if you're based
somewhere out of reach, they'll block payment processing or freeze your
accounts.

Your doctor directory makes no reference at all to where they are licensed to
practice medicine more specifically than a country. There's no way you're
going to get a pass on this.

~~~
dhruvsuyam
Well. Guess you are specifically talking about USA.

We have users across 160 countries and we CLEARLY say we are a second opinion
platform. Our doctors are licensed to practise in their respective
geographies.

We get the best of doctors from each country to answer questions. This is
another reason why icliniq is the most cost effective second opinion platform
in the world.

We are able to leverage the best of doctors across borders for cost benefits.
That's what we specialise in. Imagine asking a radiology opinion less than
$20. :) We do that.

Lot of Americans goto Costa Rica and other countries for their surgical
procedures because of the cost benefits and the same quality of medical
treatment.

Cuba is supposed to be one of the best in the world for Eye surgeries. Lot of
people from other countries go there.

We want to replicate this to the online space. :)

------
jedanbik
This will be dangerous for you to operate in the United States.

Offering what you call medical advice without so much mentioning HIPAA? I hope
you don't get hacked - penalties here for a breach are much higher than you'd
expect, and you should be thinking about that if you're going to accept money
from Americans in exchange for your services.

~~~
dhruvsuyam
Thank you for your concern. Well. We have taken the best of security practises
to avoid being hacked and we continuously upgrade our infrastructure to HIPAA
standards.

------
Smirnoff
BEWARE: do NOT add random Telegram bots to your groups!!!

Some bots copy the phone numbers of the users and add them to spam lists. So
do not get surprised if you get spam messages in your telegram from Russian
phone numbers offering fake glasses or home made soda (yeah that happened to
me!)

This stuff just started -- no one is controlling it. I have no idea how to
report this. Blocking offenders doesn't do any good after your number is on
spam list. Hopefully, they do something about it.

~~~
luastoned
Proper Telegram Bots
([https://core.telegram.org/bots/](https://core.telegram.org/bots/)) don't
have access to your phone number.

Maybe you added an account (that did not end in @xxxxbot) that was running on
a custom backend.

~~~
chrisan
How is @xxxbot enforced? I see in that article they have an official
"BotFather" which doesnt seem to follow that rule.

~~~
luastoned
When you register a bot it has to end in ...bot, so any account that pretends
to be one is easy to spot.

------
dhruvsuyam
Hi Guys, I am Dhruv, founder of icliniq.com. We already have three modes of
accessing a doctor on icliniq viz. query, doctor call back and video
consultation. And its exciting to say that we have solved 100,000 health
issues for users across 160 countries.

With all the above happening, we were thinking of making an iOS app for
icliniq. That's when we came across the fact that a normal person has 27 apps
on his/her phone. But he/she would only 4-5 apps most of the time.And another
5-6 apps periodically. The most used apps would be IM apps or social network
apps. So how do we make ourselves available on the most used app was our
thought? We also wanted to be seamless. And that answer was icliniq on
telegram with icliniq bot. Simply because telegram had wonderful API's to make
it seamless. :)

We also got listed on product hunt -->
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/icliniq-on-
telegram](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/icliniq-on-telegram)

~~~
jawns
I suggest you hire a native English speaker to write and edit the copy on your
site. There are numerous grammatical issues that instantly reduce your
credibility. Just to name a couple:

"Find best Online Doctors to get instant medical advice and second opinion for
your health problems." <\-- Reads like spambot copy

"Talk with a Doctor on Phone." <\-- Try "Phone a Doctor" or "Talk with a
Doctor on the Phone."

"Subscribe a plan & Get Unlimited Medical Advice." <\-- This is how my
technophobe mother would text-message "Subscribe to a plan and get unlimited
medical advice."

"Helping over 1000's of users everyday" <\-- "over 1000's"? Does that mean
several thousands? Or just more than 1,000?

~~~
dhruvsuyam
Thank you very much. :) It looks like you have gone through our site in
detail. We appreciate your feedback. Coming from a person like you who has
written two books, we understand how lucid a content has to be.

We shall hire a content specialist. Can you suggest anyone?

------
pol0nium
Hi. Do you plan to add a "per query" pricing plan ? I would be happy to use
such a service from times to times but I don't think I'd subscribe for a
monthly plan.

~~~
antorobin
Hi pol0nium,

The service has both subscription and per-query pricing plans as well.

Once you post a query you get the payment link for the query.

Subscription plan is easier to access the bot for unlimited answers. so we
added the "subscribe" menu in the bot itself.

~~~
corin_
You should put per-query pricing on the site if you offer it - can't find info
on that anywhere

~~~
antorobin
We will update it in the website shortly. Thank you for the feedback

------
antorobin
Hi, I'm the developer of this telegram bot.

This will work like a health assistant in your pocket. And make it super easy
to get expert medical advice from real doctors of icliniq

I'm looking for your comments.

~~~
codewithcheese
Hi, why did you choose a Telegram bot and not other popular chat platforms?

~~~
antorobin
Hi codewithcheese, Telegram is known for it's security, so we started our
first build on it.

~~~
tiddlydum
Telegram is known for having dodgy security:

[http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-
bac...](http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-
maths/)

------
skatenerd
Is there a relationship that gets built between patient and doctor? Or do you
start fresh every time?

